# Specialized Rock Combo Articles/Specifications??



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone have a scanned Rock Combo review or spec sheet? What components did they have?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Luther said:


> Does anyone have a scanned Rock Combo review or spec sheet? What components did they have?


I've got a Bicycle Guide (I think it's Bicycle Guide) review of the bike. I'll have to find it and scan it. But, the components were Suntour - the review will list the specific components. Here's a picture of a new one - save for the seat. http://vintagemtbr.tripod.com/id28.html


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I've got a Bicycle Guide (I think it's Bicycle Guide) review of the bike. I'll have to find it and scan it. But, the components were Suntour - the review will list the specific components. Here's a picture of a new one - save for the seat. http://vintagemtbr.tripod.com/id28.html


Not sure thats the original stem either. I think it had the high rise Specialized forged stem.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not sure thats the original stem either. I think it had the high rise Specialized forged stem.


Yep, yer right. That bike in the photo must also have a clamp-on stem adapter because the original fork was for a threaded headset.

That Specialized forged stem was also a really good part for a budget drop-bar conversion (1" threaded only) if you didn't want to pop for a Salsa or LD stem. It was available in up to 135mm extensions.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*August 1989 Bicycle Guide*

Damn, this was a long time ago. More information here.

And we were both wrong, F-B - it's a steel stem.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My Rockcombo*



ssmike said:


> I've got a Bicycle Guide (I think it's Bicycle Guide) review of the bike. I'll have to find it and scan it. But, the components were Suntour - the review will list the specific components. Here's a picture of a new one - save for the seat. http://vintagemtbr.tripod.com/id28.html


The seat is a Flite Ti that replaced the original which was damaged.The stem is a Specialized threadless bolted to a threadless adaptor.The stem is a bit long as it really stretches me out but I prefer this over the OEM stem. I'm in a more aero position but after an hour of riding,the brake hoods hurt the webs of my hands so I'm looking for a shorter stem. As for riding on the rough trails,I feel I have better control. Except for the seat,stem set-up and Pythons,the bike is all stock.The Diacomp cantilevers didn't work so great so these were replaced with CNC'd cantilevers. It's one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Yup,pretty much what my bike is spec'd with.*



ssmike said:


> Damn, this was a long time ago. More information here.
> 
> And we were both wrong, F-B - it's a steel stem.


Here's a photo of an all stock Rockcombo with the correct stem,seat and brakes.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Damn, this was a long time ago. More information here.
> 
> And we were both wrong, F-B - it's a steel stem.


Thanks, That's what I was looking for. Gosh, they sure didn't have many sizes. I just bought the one that was on ebay this week and thought at 19.5 with drops it might be a bit small but I think a 22inch frame would be way too large.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hope you have fun with the Rockcombo. Fun bike! My bike had an alloy Specialized stem.


----------

